# Pigeons in a vase (and parrots)



## Oloturia (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello 

Yesterday I noticed an egg in a vase, that stays on the balcony. Later I found that pigeons selected that place to lay another one. I don't want to waste the eggs, I think I'll let the birds do their parenting, then I'll clean the site and probably place the vase in another spot.

But I have a problem.
I have also two cockatiels, Alberto and Gastone, who lives in my parent's house, in a different flat of the same building. I know that pigeons aren't a health risk to humans. Are they for other birds, even so different? I can't find anything on the net, as the articles I find are concerned on risks for humans (Google failed me).

We had pigeons laying eggs in our balconies twice in the past and the cockatiels didn't get any illness so I'm not very worried, but yes... I'm concerned.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There's only a health risk if they share the same food and water source. So the pet birds should be fine.


----------



## Oloturia (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you. 

Anyway I now use two different pair of shoes when going on the balcony.
5 minutes ago I saw the parents, they look happy birds 

The spot is not very good anyway, it faces southwest and it's very hot in the afternoon.
In these days it's almost 40 °C :\ 

Two blackbirds who were nesting on my parents terrace made their nest under direct sunlight in a precarious site. After a while the nest collapsed, the eggs fell and they broke... they were like boiled!
It was strange because the other nest they made was inside a plant. The chicks were happy to stay there. I wonder why they didn't use the previous nest.
I guess parenting isn't easy for birds too.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can put down a large dish of water to make things easier for the parents. But no food. Food will attract more pigeons, there will be a lot of fighting. Other pigeons will also attack the babies when they are older and the parents start leaving them by themselves during the day.


----------



## Oloturia (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you for the advices.


----------



## Oloturia (Jul 31, 2020)

So here they are, the main characters of this event.

The pigeon, taking care of her eggs (the male visits her in the morning), and Albertino and Gastone.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So cute. You will enjoy watching the babies grow.


----------



## Oloturia (Jul 31, 2020)

it hatched!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's nice!


----------



## Oloturia (Jul 31, 2020)

pretty bird 

(the other egg did not hatch)


----------

